# what type of rhom is this?



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

he is 5" long...

when do their eyes turn red?


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm not an expert but I think its peruvian.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I clicked on your first link wich took forever and a day to load and, I don't even see a friggin' fish.

*Moved to P identification*


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not sure what it is ...photos too out of focus.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

sorry i have to get him in the complete dark cause he hides in the night so im literally bumpin sh*t down when i try to get near the tank, i will try for more pics.

as for it being slow to load,

how do u attach the image right onto this post instead of a website?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

when you reply at eh bottom it says file attch., browse on you comp. it's easy as pie

btw 640x480 pixels is a good size


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

o aright, tight work


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

update on the pics....


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

another


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

another


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

another


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

another


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i will try and get better...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It does look like s.altuvei 
Nice


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

do the s. altuvei only grow to 9 in for real?

and do they get red eyes also?

i just hope i dint get a sorry black p


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

dam so its not a rhombeus?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Camera focus is still a bit out of focus.....cannot see spotting pattern nor exact body shape. Not convinced it is S. altuvei. Certainly it is a Serrasalmus sp. Which one? Don't know yet, keep working on photo.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

k workin on it


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i dunno if i can get a better photo seems the glass makes the picture fuzzy...
im workin on it though


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

what kind of camera are you using? maybe we can help you out with the settings?
also are you using a tripod? what kind of light do you have in the tank and around the tank also? if you can answer these questions it will greatly help us help you. thanks again.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

im using a digital cam, i have no aquarium light right now, i take pics in the dark with flash cause thats the only way i can get him to come to the front, but now i found out how to get him to the front from winkeye.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

and no im not using a tripod, the exact cam is a nikon coolpix885


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

ok well i tried taking some more but i am still off with my damn resolution, argh

see if this helps any?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

im hoping this helps a bit...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

While the quality (and focus) is still way off. I'm going to suggest the fish is likely S. rhombeus unless a clearer photo is forthcoming. That is my best quess for now. Nothing in the photo suggests S. altuvei nor compressus.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

ok i am still going to work on the phot quality, still learning a bit, but should have some up soon.thnx


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

been learning a few tips from winkyee, so i should have some quality, clear pics soon, hopefully


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i finally got some good pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

can you pls help me identify it now?

here they are:


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

I THINK IT IS A S.RHOMBEUS


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i think those are black rhoms


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

yea just s rhom its nto a xingu becuz they have yellow dorsal fins and diffrent spots i think correct me if im wrong frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

whatever you settle on it is a great looking fish.

btw...that pacu is ugly...jees.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

jasert39 said:


> whatever you settle on it is a great looking fish.


 thnx


----------

